# Solved: Solved: you tube video loading problem...



## PEP

For some reason youtube videos take a very long time to load.. like 10 minutes for one video no matter the size.... but videos from other sites such as metacafe load almost instantly...

anyone know how to fix it plz?


----------



## PEP

bump


----------



## golddust

PEP said:


> For some reason youtube videos take a very long time to load.. like 10 minutes for one video no matter the size.... but videos from other sites such as metacafe load almost instantly...
> 
> anyone know how to fix it plz?


Are you talking about uploading? Yes, they do take a long time. If you mean downloading, I've never run into a problem like that. As for uploading perhaps it's sheer volume of uploads and insufficient servers.


----------



## PEP

no i mean when i og to the website and try to watch a video it loads for a long time


----------



## golddust

PEP said:


> no i mean when i og to the website and try to watch a video it loads for a long time


I see you're from New York (NYer here now living in Florida). Anywhoo!!! How has the internet service been where you are. I've been hearing some horror stories about broadband service in the five boroughs, and that some neighborhoods continually get bad service, including very slow downloading.


----------



## PEP

yes its horrible... but for me its only in late evening and night til around 11 and tehn it goes back to top speed...... but even during teh day youtube videos load forever BUT otehr videos from otehr sites load instantly... maybe its the website?? but then how does it happen only to me...


----------



## wacor

Pep,

Have you done house cleaning to clear out all the temp files?

And do you leave your computer on 24/7 or turn it off now and then. As I recall there are things that get flushed on reboots that if you leave on 24/7 stick around and can slow things down.


----------



## PEP

dude its not ME!!!
At any time, no matter how long my computer is on, youtube videos load slowly while toehr videos load just like that... maybe its because it fully buffers it or somehting.. i dont know...


----------



## bluecomet

I have the same problem, even worse. Metacafe works very well, but Youtube, at any time of the day, halts for 5 minutes before even STARTING to download any video, but when it's shown that it is downloading, i repeat, after those 5 minutes of black video, it works fine. So it's like it always takes 5 minutes to connect. This is very bad, because I can't see any single image from the video for 5 minutes and it's like my searches for some really "scientific" videos are in vain...
Anyone can help me, please? I would be very grateful if anyone can suggest anything. Thank you very much!
Please, help!


----------



## M_R_A

Well, I have had that problem. Youtube does seem to be a bit slower than other sites for me. It is only some days that it seems, and sometimes videos will take 5 minutes. Never really had to wait 10 minutes, but it could happen. I think it might have to do with your internet connection? Have you ever tried YouTube on another computer in your house? It might be you are on YouTube when it is a "prime" time... However, the site should be able to hold however many people are on.


----------



## bluecomet

Sorry, I forgot about this message I posted here. I solved this problem on another, new topic. It was the Kaspersky Antivirus web-protection, which I had to disable.
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## PEP

YEA EXACTLY!!! SOLVED!!! i forgot i made this thread.. lol


----------



## foxfire06

my only problem with youtube is that the video will load only so far and then stop and wont load any further. and also my downloads stop and wont continue, when i hit pause and resume, it says the file cant be downloaded and to try again.... can someone help please?


----------



## PEP

wow... half a year later lol..... if it only loaded part of the way it probably means your internet connection went down so it didnt finish.. would also explain the unfinished download...


----------



## foxfire06

but that is what i dont understand.....it is only youtube videos that do this and i can still surf the web.


----------



## PEP

Is your antivirus on too?


----------



## techdawg667

foxfire06, you might want to make a thread of your own. It'll garner more attention because this thread is marked solved, which most people just ignore. You know, cuz it's like solved and they like don't want to waste their time and like...stuff...


----------



## PEP

yea true that...


----------

